

Practical Conversion Tips for Selling Software - patio11
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/07/26/practical-conversion-tips-for-selling-software/

======
mahmud
Patio, you're on a roll buddy. Keep the sales stuff coming; HN will turn to
sourceforge without these "getting paid" articles ;-)

------
timmaah
_You’ll note, by the way, that a lot of online retailers take a weedwacker to
their entire navigation system when you’re getting into the purchase funnel._

Check out political campaign contribution pages. Most don't have a single link
to take you away from the contribution page. This is their main goal, they got
you to that page, why would they want you to go somewhere else.

<https://donate.barackobama.com>
<https://secure.campaignsolutions.com/fojm/donation1/>

